# Need help with Necron Pylons!



## VK-Duelist (Oct 4, 2010)

Anyhow, I brought a small squad of Necron Warriors from my friend for $9!

Now, I'm planning to build a crap ton of Necron Pylons to field with my Tau army during a Apoc battle with my friends.

We're all fielding all of our armies and going all out.

A measly 1500 point Tau army (Filled with 5 Stealth Remora Drone Fighters) is around 4-5 Necron Pylon with 1 squad of Warriors should be good to hold an objective right?

Up against Ann grath or some Khrone Daemon, a Shadowblade, IG guardsmen spam, Vendetta, Lemon Russ Executioner, Space Wolves, Land Raiders, and Orks.

On my side is a small force of Tyranids( 1 Hive Tyrant, 1 Tyrant Guard, 3 Warriors, 2 squads of Horma and Terma Gaunts, 1 Mawloc and 1 Trygon.), Chaos Army consisting of Abaddon, some Corn Berserkers, Rhinos, Land Raiders, Plague Marines, and Tactical Marines.

Now, is it worth making and fielding these things?

Str D with 120" does seem like a good thing.


----------



## Madden (Jan 22, 2012)

Pylons are good against super heavys but not so good against hoards as there is no blast on there D's but one or two will ruin any vehicles but if using them deployment is key as they can't move but for fun use one or two.


----------



## VK-Duelist (Oct 4, 2010)

One of two?

Alright. 

Now, are Monoliths good?

Since I've found some guides on how to make them.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Pylons: Nice, but they're immobile. A few will help, but that's it

Monoliths: With the "walls between monolith" abilities, shutting down psykers in a 3 'lith triangle and dropping STR shooting across the field, things are much better. So I advise 3 'liths. 

Honestly, as well....Doomsday machine. You have Chaos on the board, making Doomsday Machines is not difficult at all. 

http://www.games-workshop.com/MEDIA..._Chaos_Space_Marines_Datasheet_-_Doomsday.pdf

And you get to pet your white cat and cackle manically. You can even say "Nooo, Mr. Bond. I expect you to DIE!"


----------



## Madden (Jan 22, 2012)

Don't you mean "nooo Logan I expect you to die" lol:biggrin:


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

"Noooo, Mr. Yarrick, I expect you to die!"


----------



## VK-Duelist (Oct 4, 2010)

Creon said:


> "Noooo, Mr. Yarrick, I expect you to die!"



But, that's impossible!

Anyhow, how many could I make of this Doomsday Device?


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

As many as the points level allows, just like any apoc unit.


----------

